# eclipse plugin for developing blackberry applications



## mahesh (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I want to develope some sample application for blackberry using eclipse.
Is there any eclipse plugin is available for this ? I cannot use the Blackberry JDE.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahesh (Nov 3, 2010)

bump.......................


----------



## mahesh (Nov 25, 2010)

bump........


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 26, 2010)

eclipse plugin + blackberry - Google Search


----------



## mahesh (Nov 27, 2010)

^^ I tried all those things. i also tried building the prject using bb-ant-tools. but that was not working for me. thats y i asked in the forum.....

@furious_gamer -  I am also aware of google


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 27, 2010)

mahesh said:


> @furious_gamer -  I am also aware of google



Glad to hear that. Now tell me which language you are using and what are you going to develop????


----------

